# ayuda sobre la instalacion.

## ppkombo61

Hola:

Hace tiempo que tengo en mente instalar Gentoo.

Llevo siete años usando linux a nivel de usuario, con lo cual no me considero un experto ni mucho menos.

He usado Ubuntu y Archlinux basicamente.

Gentoo tiene fama de ser "complicada", pero  desearia intentarlo y seguir aprendiendo.

Mi cuestion es que me gustaria instalar un sistema con lo minimo, uso muy pocos programas y Fluxbox como gestor de ventanas .

Como nunca he usado Gentoo necesitaria una guia clara para poder como minimo instalarlo.

¿Merece la pena?

¿Que ventajas puedo obtener?

Muchas gracias de antemano.

----------

## gringo

No te dejes llevar por opiniones de otros, esto es como todo, pruébalo y saca tus propias conclusiones. 

saluetes y bienvenido !

----------

## agdg

La mejor guía probablemente sea Documentación Gentoo Linux -- Manual Gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Merece la pena? 

 

Si quieres aprendes, si. Después es "cuestión de gustos".

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Que ventajas puedo obtener?

 

Tienes un sistema configurado a totalmente a tus necesidades. Si has usado Arch, las ventajas son básicamente las mismas, pero llevadas al extremo.[/url]

----------

## ppkombo61

Gracias por las respuestas.

Intentare instalar Gentoo.

Me he bajado la imagen install-x86-minimal-20120207.iso y stage3-i686-20120207.tar.bz2.

Ademas una guia en la que explica como instalarlo.... .Gento_Instalacion_paso_a_paso.pdf.!Espero que sea la correcta¡

La cuestion es que si lo consigo, para no tener que estar probando y metiendo la pata me gustaria saber que es lo que tengo que instalar para

tener el entorno grafico funcionando.

Las X, los locales y el teclado en español, fluxbox, chromium o iron,xterm.No uso mucho mas.El resto lo buscare en la documentacion.

Me gusta tener lo minimo.Pero no tengo ni idea de como se llaman los paquetes que realmente me serviran en Gentoo.

Cuando cambias de distribucion te obliga a cambiar conceptos sobre la situacion y nombre de los archivos,su configuracion etc.Poblimente es el paso mas incomodo al principio.

Estoy de acuerdo en que para valorar algo hay que probarlo.Avces llegamos a veredictos por falta de capacidad o informacion y no por que el fallo

este en lo intentamos.

Pues ...preguntar siempres es positivo.

Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecere.

Saludos

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *ppkombo61 wrote:*   

> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Intentare instalar Gentoo.
> 
> Me he bajado la imagen install-x86-minimal-20120207.iso y stage3-i686-20120207.tar.bz2.
> ...

 Para que tengas una mejor vision de lo que estas haciendo te recomiendo iniciar desde una livecd (De tu gusto, que pudiera ser knoppix, ubuntu, gentoo, etc.) inicias con esa que ya tiene entorno gráfico y desde allí haces tu instalación cómodo y sin tener que estar desconectado del mundo e Internet.

Con eso estarás completamente tranquilo de buscar en los diversos manuales que están en la web de www.gentoo.org en la sección de documentación, allí tienes desde la instalación base hasta el entorno gráfico, servidores, desktop, etc.

Si surge alguna duda durante el proceso que no esta documentada ó en los foros entonces vuelve a consultar aquí, aunque dudo que surjan a estas alturas dudas que ya no esten documentadas sobre la instalación.

Saludos y bienvenido.

----------

